# Kitchen Sink



## Debbie10 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi,


Does anyone know where I can get a kitchen sink for a Swift Escape 696?


The sink at the moment is a composite sink, which measures:
420 mm external diameter
360mm internal diameter
120mm deep.


I don't mind replacing it with a stainless steel sink. I have been looking on the internet but wanted to try and find options before approaching Swift, where I assume it will be more expensive.


Thank you
Debbie


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Try O'Learys in dunswell, they take old stock, original Escapes had SSteel sinks, but as not smooth were a pain to clean. Don't just look at the website, as not all stock is listed.

Sue


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Also Magnum motorhomes in Beverly.

http://www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk/view_results.asp?search=sinks&rows=28

.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi
try www.nationalcaravanbreakers.co.uk

DLM


----------

